# schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....



## charly1882 (21. Apr. 2013)

hallo liebe com.
so nun ists endlich soweit....nächste woche kommt der bagger und beginnt mit den ausgraben.... hab mal eine skizze angehängt wies am ende aussehen soll.....

folie hab ich auch schon bestellt...und ja ich hab nicht gewartet bis das loch fertig ist, denn nachdem das teil einer sonderanfertigung bedarf, würde die lieferung ca. 1-1/2 wochen dauern und das wär zu riskant für meine grube. mir geht leider etwas die muffe das wände einstürzen...daher sollte es schlag auf schlag gehen.
nachdem ich auch mal den teich (nach vorschlag von meiner lieben frau) mittels kartonmodell nachgebaut habe, und die folie mittels stoff ausschnitt, musste ich feststellen, dass ich mitunter ein paar quadratmeter zuviel habe. aber lieber zu viel als zuwenig...und der preis für eine epdm 1,52mm zu 11,50 euro (!!sonderanfertigung!!)ist in ordnung......für das vlies hab ich mich für ein 1000g/m² entschieden. auch hierbei hab ich einen feinen preis mit 3,30 euro/m² bekommen.....warum ein 100er: aufgrund der tiefe und meinen doch eher sehr schieferhaltigen boden......

da ich nun mitten in der planung auf ein paar fragen gestossen bin de ich mir noch nicht ganz beantwortet habe, hoffe ich nun auf ein paar hilfreiche tipps von euch....

die  wände vom schwimmbereich sollten relativ steil gegraben werden...meine idee das nicht allzuviel erde und steine runterrieselt: die wände vorher mit einer ca 1cm dünnen schicht aus reinen zement bewerfen...wie gesagt, sollte rein nur für den fall sein, das ich beim vlies und anschliessenden folien verlegen keinen "erdrutsch" von den wänden habe......
frage: was haltet ihr davon oder fällt euch etwas besseres ein.......

auch bin ich mir mit der regenerationszone noch noch nicht im klaren.....ist jener punkt in der mitte vom pflanzbereich wirklich ideal als tiefste stelle oder sollte ich gleich im übergang schwimm-pflanzbereich die tiefste stelle wählen?? oder ist es doch nur eine frage des geschmacks?

weiters bin ich noch immer am grübeln, ob ich in den pflanzbereich belüften soll oder nicht?? 
mein nachbar hatte mal ein paar jahre bei einen teichbauer gearbeitet und meinte das sie in jeden teich die pflanzzone mittels beklüftung versorgt haben...alleine aus dem grund, das die sich ablagernden sedimente ausgewaschen werden....die brauchen ja doch die pflanzen war mein erster gedanke, oder nicht? leider hatter er keine antwort, denn er war ja nur die ausführende stelle.....

einen oberflächenskimmer werde ich im schwimmbereich "links oben" einbauen......pumpenschacht sollte vor der "stiege" sein.....die überlegung einen quellstein in der mitte der pflanzzone aufzustellen oder am äussersten eck zu platzieren hatten wir auch wieder verworfen....meine befürchtung ist jene, dass ich einen zu geringen kreislauf im system bekomme. daher ist die nächste überlegung am rand der regenerationszone ein rohr im rohr system zu verlegen: sollte wie folgt aussehen: ein 50er rohr in das ich alle 10-20 cm einen schlitz mit der flex reinschneide. in dieses rohr schiebe ich ein 30er rohr rein welches auch wieder schlitze oder löcher bekommt jedoch versetzt als die des 50igers. am ende des 30igers hängt jener schlauch welcher aus dem pumpenschacht kommt. warum mein gedanke das eine rohr in das ander zu schieben: ich denke mir das ich so einen relativ gleichmässigen druck überall bekomme und ich so die gesamte pflanzzone bewege......ich hoffe mal das ichs relativ verstädnlich erklärt habe.......

.....abgesteckt und bäume hab ich schon versetzen müssen...leider war auch ein 6 jahre alter zwetschkenbaum im weg....einer unserer hausbäume......ich hoffe er schafft die strapazen der umsetzens.........bilder folgen in kürze.....

lg charly


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hi Charly,
dann mal los. Wichtig sind erstmal die Bilder oder Zeichnungen wie es werden soll. Auf Grund Deiner Beschreibungen, habe ich zumindest noch Fragezeichen.

Was für einen Boden habt Ihr?


----------



## charly1882 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hy...ja hab heute morgen gesehen das ich im eifer des gefechts die datei vergessen hab....aber nun mal ein paar details in bildern.....


----------



## charly1882 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*



Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> Was für einen Boden habt Ihr?



Einen seeeehr Schieferhaltigen Lehmboden.....Bin am "Fusse" des Leithagebirges in einer Weingegend daheim. Auch war mein Garten ein ehemaliger Weingarten......für die Reben perfekt. für jedigliches andere Obst/Gemüse eine Katastrophe......alleine die Arbeit den Steinigen Boden auszuklauben mit Rechen und co, war ein Immenser Aufwand......


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Servus Charly

Gibt's neue Bilder ?


----------



## charly1882 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau hat begonnen HIIIILLLFFEEEE*

hej leute......

heute hat der bagger angefangen und ist fast fertig geworden.....
die grube für den schwimmbereich ist fertig und ich steh vor den ersten grossen problem:

meine teichwände sind wahnsinnig instabil...oder es ist einfach so....schitt.....die wände bröseln fatal...immens viele steine....... hat oder kann mir jemand sagen wie ich weitermachen kann......die nächste fatale entscheidung von der folienfirma war jene, dass die einfach die die folie nicht nach meinen plan gewickelt haben..... ich hab mal ein paar bilder angehängt.....wie man sieht hab ich einen höhenunterschied von knapp einen meter.....die folie ist so gewickelt das ich sie genau auf den übergang schwimmbereich/regenerationszone ausrollen muss und anschliessend auseinanderfalten muss....wär da nicht der höhenunterschied.....und 3meter senkrecht hinab....wie falt ich das auseinander ohne das die ganze rolle in die tiefe stürzt????
mir stehen ja gott sei dank 10 mann zur verfügung aber irgendwie fang ich an zu zweifeln.....

bitte um hilfe bzgl der wände.....mein gedanke war jener, dass ich die wände mit flüssigen zement anspritze um die riselei auszuschalten.....obs funktioniert  ist eine andere frage....oder es ist einfach normal das die so aussehen.....

lg charly


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Servus Charly

Welche Folie & Flies hast den bestellt ?

PVC oder EPDM (Kautschuk) ?
Flies >300er, 500er oder 1000er ?


----------



## charly1882 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hy...epdm1,52mm und 1000er vlies...


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hmmm ... da hast ja bestes Material ...

Spitzige, kantige Steine entfernen, Flies drüber, Folie und gut iss ...

Wenn du richtig glatte Wände ala Pool haben willst, wirst wohl um auf mauern bzw. deine Variante mit Spritzbeton nicht umhin kommen.
Stabilisierend wirkt es natürlich.
Aber ein Rabitz- oder Estrichgitter nicht vergessen.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schneebergland an den Neusiedlersee
Helmut


----------



## charly1882 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

neues update vom schwimmteichbau!

der baggerfahrerhat ganze arbeit geleistet. ist heute mittag fertig gewesen....
der typ hat echt was drauf gehabt...die wände mit einer schräge, die regenerationszone auch mit den von mir gewünschten gefälle ...einfach perfekt....
ein wenig skeptisch war ich schon ob er sich nicht "vergraben" hat und das ding doch etwas grösser wurde, aber das ding passt fast auf den zentimeter genau....immer wieder haben wir die höhen nachgemessen und als alles fertig war hatten wir gerade mal einen höhenunterschied von 1-2 zentimeter auf die gesamte fläche.....und das sei ihn verziehen...mit der schaufel hät ichs nicht besser können.....

was haben wir in den zwei tagen nun an erde bewegt: es waren 18 fuhren 4 achs lkw á 16m³..also insgesamt sage und schreibe 270 kubikmeter erde.....wui....das ging mal über meine grenzen der eigentlichen vorstellung hinaus......

nach ein paar mal auf und ab gehen, drang genau der gedanke durch meinen kopf, den ich schon ein paar mal hir gelesen habe: was hab ich angestellt.......:beten

um nicht ganz auf risiko zu gehen hab ich heute noch 6m³ quarzsand kommen lassen, um den geraden flächen ein wenig kosmetik zu verpassen.....die waren dann zu dritt in 4 stunden verschaufelt und ausgetragen.....

die folie hat auch ihren platz bekommen.....gestern hab ich mir noch den kopf zerbrichen wie ich das teil dorthin bekomme wo es sein sollte, doch das war noch die leitere übung....
wie man auf den foto erkennen kann muss sie genau wie schon gestern geschrieben, zwischen den beiden bereich ausgerollt werden....danach sollte die reg-zone ausgefaltet werden, was sich bestimmt noch als leichtere übung herauststellen wird (näheres seh ich dann morgen), denn die schwierigkeit kommt noch mit den schwimmbereich: wie krieg ichd as gott verdammte teil von links nach rechts ohne das der ganze koloss abrutscht und keiner kriegst mehr raus....naja....masterplan gibts hier keinen....bzw noch keinen.....


nach dem sand austragen den ich noch ein wenig mit  einer rüttelplatte kaschierte hab ich heute noch angefangen das vlies auszurollen. nach ein paar anfangsschwierigkeiten, die beste möglichkeit herausfinden, es so faltenfrei wie möglich zu verlegen und verschweissen, ging es relativ flott voran.....leider hat sich die sonne verabschiedet und der nacht platz gemacht, denn sonst würd ich jetzt noch draussen sein......

bin mal auf morgen gespannt....plan sollte sein: bis mittag mit dem vlies fertig sein und am nachmittag mit ein paar starken händen den 800 kilo koloss in gang bringen....

weitere fotos folgen noch.....


----------



## charly1882 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

es hat sich in den letzten tagen sehr viel, bzw sehr sehr viel auf unserer schwimmteichbaustelle getan.......

sollte ich noch einmal einen schwimmteich anlegen oder irgend einen anderen teich, weis ich heute bzw seit den letzten 2 tagen welch entscheidenen fehler ich gemacht habe: und zwar: vlies so weit wie mgl nach über alle kanten und ecken legen....wie man auf den bildern der folienverlegung erkennen kann sieht man noch die erdkanten wo später eine natursteinwand gelegt werden soll.....tja beim folien auseinanderziehen sind genau von den ecken etliche steine zwischen folie und vlies gefallen......ich hab nicht nur eine kriese bekommen...die ganze haut wieder aufklappen, mit sden staubsauger drunter und wieder zumachen...ein matyrium wegen eines klitzekleinen fehlers......

aber um noch einmal zum vlies zurückzukommen: ich hab aufgrund des sehr steinehaltigen bodens das 1000er vlies im schwimmbereich 2x gegeben...( ich hatte genug noch übrig)....gotte sein dank....denn an jener seite wo später der einstieg sein sollte, sieht die wand teilweise aus wie perforiert....der druck der im schwimmbereich herrscht muss enorm sein.....druck warum: weil wir schon wasser eingelassen haben: sage und schreibe 70.000 liter sind bereits in der schwimmzone. dauer ca: 10 stunden. ich hab jedoch immer in ca. 2 stunden rythmuss mit einigen stunden pause dazwischen eingelassen, damit die folie genug zeit hat sich an die gegebenheiten zu gewöhnen.....die wassertemperatur beträg ca. 10 grad. etwas kalt......mit den wasser einlassen hab ich zuerst von unten (wasserstand hüfthoch, dann wars nicht mehtr auszuhalten), später dann von oben die falten ausgezogen so weit es möglich watr...etwas grössere sin einfach nicht zu vermeiden, aber: that´s it....und mit den hab ich auch gerechnet....

an den fotos sieht man wie weit wir gekommen sind......substrat aus lehm mit einen kleinen teil quarzsand haben wir auch schon eingbracht....(ich hoffe mal das sich dieser im wasser etwas aufweicht um die pflanzen schön einsetzten zu können, denn er ist mittlerweile steinhart) 
aprobo steinhart: die steine für dei natursteinmauer sind auch gekommen: 25,52 tonnen....mittels 5-achs lkw.....für den war dies kein problem, für mich was sich später heraustellt schon....denn: die steine müssen händisch reingeführt werden....meine bestellung: ich hötte gerne steine welche max. 90kilo haben....die kann man zu 2 noch halbwegs schleppen...gekommen sind brocken welche weit übder meine grenzen hinausgingen.....steine mit weit über 140 kilo......ein kraftack der besonderen art wie man auch auf den fotos sieht....nach einer der mühsamsten arbeit die ich je über mich ergehen hab lassen, wollte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, das kühle nass selbst auch bereits auszukosten.....och glaub ich habs mir verdiehnt......langsam jedoch glaube ich das mein plan den teich in einer woche fertig zustellen immer kleiner wird.....vor allem die steinwand hält extrem auf........
wir werden sehen wie sich dich nächsten tage entwickeln und wies mit meinen und den meiner treuen helfer ihren bandscheiben weitergeht....
lg charly


----------



## charly1882 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

.....


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Mann, Charly! 

Was für ein Teil und eine tolle Doku! 

Am besten gefällt mir das Bild mit dem Stein und Deinem ¿ (Ironie) Urschrei... HAMMER und absolut nachzuvollziehende Emotionen! Ging mit heute auch so, als ich endlich, wenn auch nur auf einer kleinen Fläche, die angestrebte Tiefe erreicht hatte...

Und Respekt vor den Wasserratten, war sicherlich ziemlich "frisch"... 

Bitte berichte weiter so ausführlich! Man(n) kann sich immer was abschauen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## charly1882 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

update nach ein paar etwas müüühsamen tagen.....

nachde, der donnerstag etwas ins wasser gefallen ist, hatten meine frau und ich unseren zweiten hobby gewidmet. unser elieben bienen brauchen auch hin und wieder ein wenig betreuung....freitag bis einschließlich heute sonntag war etwas eintönig.....steine steine steine......und so an die 50 pföanzen wurden schon gesetzt....mittlerweile läuft uns auch schon etwas die zeit davon, denn das wasser hat eine gaaaanz leichte grünfärbung...ich frag mich jedoch nur warum? es ist immer noch saukalt und keine anzeichen von algenbildung?? oder aber täuscht es? wir werden sehen wies sichs weiterentwickelt......mein ganzer körper ist mittlerweile schon ein muskelkater und die bandscheiben feiern ein fest.....aber und das muss man gaaaanz laut sagen: es hat sich einiges getan.....ich schätz mal wir haben so an die 22 tonnen schon verlegt und langsam aber sicher lichtet sich das feld draussen an der strasse... zum vergleich wies vorher aussah hab ich ein vorher nacher bild gemacht...ich hege jedoch immer mehr zweifel das sich das mit den resten die die ich noch zur verfügung habe nicht ganz ausgehen wird.....

die unteren zwei steinreihen im schwimmbereich hab ich an der hinteren seite mit teichbeton und kies hinterfüllt damit das ganze konstrukt auch hält. oberhalb der wassergrenze werde ich nur mehr normalen zement mit kies und den restlichen steinbruch mischen damit die wand später begehbar und an als absprungkonstruktion herhalten kann.. es soll sich klein stein mehr rühren. in der regenrationszone wurden die unteren drei reihenm mit lehm hinterfüllt...danach hab ich nur mehr normale erde verwendet. auf den steinen wird nicht rumgegangen....in den zwischenräumen werden wir auch noch später pflanzen setzten die sich an die verhältnisse einer natursteinwand auch anpassen...
jetzt muss ich mal 3 tage normalen job nachgehen danach stehen mir wieder 4 tage für weitere tätigkeiten zur verfügung.....hoffe ich werd bald fertig......als motto für mein projekt schwimmteich hab mir den werbeslogan von hornbach ins herz geschlossen: mach es fertig bevor es dich fertig macht. yipiyeiyei yipiyipi yei
lg charly


----------



## charly1882 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hallo.....kurzer zwischenbericht ueber den aktuellen status: regen wind regen wind und nochmals regen mit wind haben die letzten tage herrschaft ueber den weiterbau genommen.somit konnte ich gerade die bereits im schwimmbereich verlegten steine mit einer kieszement mischung hinterfuellen. Mittlerweile weis ich auch, dass ich noch ca. 5 tonnen steine nachbestellen muss. Kurzer rueckblick aif das gefuehrte gespraech bzgl der bestellten menge steine:
ich: " ich denke ich benoetige so an die 30t. Die im angebot stehenden 15t werden zu wenig sein.
Lieferant: "ich werde zuerst 20t liefern. Wenn es sich nicht ausgeht dann haetten wir auf unseren lager noch ein bisschen liegen."
Ich: "ich bin mir aber sicher das es zu wenig sein wird."
Lief.: "ich komme morgen vorbei."
Ich denkend: "gott sei dank er hat mich erhoert!"
Naechster tag.
Ich zeigte den lieferanteb wo und wie ich es mir vorstellte bzgk der natursteinwand.
Lieferant: "da werden sie wohl recht haben"
Ich ersuchte eindringlich um lieferung von insgesamt 30t. Er meinte da erden wir wahrscheinlich mit 3 lkw's kommen muessen.
2tage spaeter. 
Lieferant kommt frueh morgens vorbei. 
Lieferant: "die steine kommen."
​Ich: "fein, bitte eine fuhre hier eine da und---" unterbrechung.
Lieferant: "nein es kommt nir ein lkw. Der hat 25t drauf."
Ich leise vor mich hinsagend:"wareb wir nicht erst vor kurzem bei 30t???"

Und nu: es fehlen auf gut 10 metet laenge ein halber meter zum aufschlichten.....und das sind mitunter 5 tonnen die fehlen. Wahnsinn......

Nach dem kurzen ausschweif braeichte ich noch einen rat bzw tipp von euch: im becken hat sich aufgrnd der steine und den lehm eine feine sandschicht abgesetzt. Wie krieh ich die wieder raus? Hab mir schon ueberlegungen bufl schlamm/mulm sauger gemacht. Einen im eigenbau mittels tauchpumpe/teleskopstange und co. Oder gibts noch andere moeglichkeiten den staub rauszubkommen?? Beim baden vor 4tagen hatte sich das wasser schon sehr getruebt. Man konnte nichtmal einen meter weit sehen.....
Die letztere variante die mir in den kopf schoss war jene das beckem komplett qislassen umd meubefuellen. Doch mittlerweile bin ich mit den wasser auf Niveau und einen eassertausch von 120 tausend liter vorzunnehmen macht nicht wirklich sinn....
Danke fuer ein paar tipps oder infos..
Lg charly


----------



## Sponsor (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hast Du die Pflanzen alle in Lehm gesetzt? Nur inLehm? Lehm wird mit der Zeit hydraulisch dicht, das ist der Grund warum die Pflanzenkläranlagen der ersten Generation nach Kukuk nicht funktionierten bzw. nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr funktionierten. Ein langfristig funktionierender Regenarationsbereich wird mit Sanden und Kiesen, evtl. mit speziellen Granulaten aufgebaut, alles andere sind mittel bis langfristig Sanierungsfälle, da die Wurzeln irgendwann im trockenen stehen und die Filtrationswirkung gegen null geht.


----------



## Zacky (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

...ein schönes Projekt...

Den abgesetzten Sand kannst du mit einem Schlammsauger/Teichsauger raus holen, aber du wirst immer wieder Schmutz am Boden haben. Hast du eine Filteranlage bzw. einen Pumpen-Filterkreislauf eingeplant? Mit einer Filteranlage solltest du ja den Schmutz am besten raus bekommen.


----------



## charly1882 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*



> ...ein schönes Projekt...
> 
> Den abgesetzten Sand kannst du mit einem Schlammsauger/Teichsauger raus holen, aber du wirst immer wieder Schmutz am Boden haben. Hast du eine Filteranlage bzw. einen Pumpen-Filterkreislauf eingeplant? Mit einer Filteranlage solltest du ja den Schmutz am besten raus bekommen.



Danke Danke......

Pumpenfilterkreislauf: Oberflächenskimmer Marke Eigenbau mit einer Plastikbox inkl. Deckel, Fassungsvermögen ca. 30Liter  aus dem Baumarkt von der Wohnabteilung. Warum Wohnabtielung und nicht ein Mörteltrog so wie schon ein paar mal hier gezeigt: die Dame an der Baustoffkasse hat mich diesbzgl inspieriert. Ich erklärte ihr kurz mein Vorhaben und sie meinte dass Sie aufgrund der Weichmacher und anderen Giftstoffen die in so einer Kiste sind , nie Gemüsen einpflanzen würde. Und wenn man sich das Ding mal unter die __ Nase hält weis man was sie meint. Die Hütte stinkt bis zum Himmel und wieder zurück. 
Somit kurzerhand in die Wohnabteilung eine geeignete Plastikbox gesucht gleich mit Deckel. Grund sieht man später auf den Fotos, und nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie schon öfters hier im Forum gezeigt, nachgebaut. Ein paar Änderungen hab ich jedoch noch vorgenommen: An der hinterseite der Box hab ich ein 50er Loch eingebohrt in das ich einen Abfluss montierte das jeder von der Küchenabwasch kennt. Somit hab ich 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Das geschnitte Loch ist dicht aufgrund der Dichtung welche dabei ist und die kleineren Löcher verhindern das Ansaugen von Grossen Blättern. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus wie auf den unteren Bild. Original sollte noch möglich sein zu fotografieren. Davor eine Klappe ausgeschnitte mit Scharnieren wieder angenietet und an den Seiten der Klappe jeweils einen Kautschukkeil angenietet.

Eine Pumpe fördert das gepumpte Wasser in den Pflanzbereich. Hierbei hab ich am Rand der Pflanzzone ein Abflussrohr (Hd) gelegt. Dieses mit der Flex in Abständen von 10cm eingeschnitten.
Was ich jedoch noch machen muss: zwischen den beiden Bereichen muss ich noch eine 2te oder 3te Steinreihe legen, da immer wieder die aufblasbaren Tiere und Bälle in den Pflanzbereich schwimmen und das geht gar nicht.



> Hast Du die Pflanzen alle in Lehm gesetzt? Nur inLehm?



Ja hab ich jedoch mit einen kleinen Anteil Sand: so an die ca. 10%....Lt Ziegelwerk war jene Aussage die mich bekräftigte, dass sie das Zeug Tonnenweise zu einen renomierten Teichbauer liefern welcher seit Jahren die Pflanzen nur in Lehm setzt und keine Negativen Erfahrungen machte.



> Zitat StefanS Beitrag: Brauner Lehm ist wegen seines Eisenanteils geeignet, Phosphate anzulagern. Eine sehr positive Eigenschaft des braunen Lehms. Unter bestimmten Umständen werden diese nur locker angelagerten Nährstoffe jedoch auch wieder ins Wasser abgegeben, wenn z.B. der Schlamm/Bodengrund aufgewühlt oder förmlich durchgeknetet wird






> evtl. mit speziellen Granulaten



Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber wer weis eigentlich wirklich was spezielle Granulate sind??? Es wird immer von geeigneten Substraten gesprochen und eigene Granulate, aber was genau drinnen weis mitunter nicht mal mehr der Hersteller selbst.
In der Natur werden auch keine "Speziellen Granulate und Substrate" verwendet und wenn man sich ein Bild von einen Naturteich ansieht, kann man die Plfanzenpracht kaum fassen. Ich rede nicht jetzt nicht von irgendeiner Lacke sondern von Teichen die natürlich entstanden sind, Aulandschaften und ähnliches.  



> Lehm wird mit der Zeit hydraulisch dicht



kann sein, aber ich denke mal das dies nicht bei einer Dicke von gerade mal 10 cm der Fall sein wird. Ich hab im gesamten Reg-Bereich im Schnitt zwischen 5-10 Zentimeter aufgetragen.


----------



## charly1882 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Update nach ein paar tagen des fast nichts tuns.

Leider ist meine erneute lieferung von ca 10to natursteine ausgeblieben. Das ganze liebe lange wochenende und die immer laenger werdenden tage mit warten zu verbringen raubt mir die nerven. Ich will endlich fertig werden. Nichts desto trotz hat sich das wasser sehr stark gruen gefaerbt. Entweder es beginnt eine algenkatastrophe oder es einfach normal, da die pflanzen noch nicht den gewuenschten effekt bringen.
Koennte mir wer in dieser sache den ein oder anderen hinweis geben?
Hab mir auch schon ueberlegt das ich em mikroorgansimen ins wasser tu. Fazit: die kosten sind diesbzgl enorm. Knapp 500,00 euronen muesste ich hinblaettern. Zumindest lt berechnung. Gibts auch noch andere alternativen oder moeglichkeiten?? Bin fier jeden rat dankbar......

Was hat sich sonst noch so getan: hab auch den bodensauger mittels tauchpumpe nachgebaut, jedoch bin ich mit dem ergebniss nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die pumpe hat zwar eine foerderleistung von 7500l/h jedoch klappt das mit dem saugen nicht so ganz wie gewuenscht. Vielleicht mach ich aber auch etwas falsch. Das wasser welxhes ich mit den absaugen den schwimmbereich entziehe moechte ich keines falls herschenken und blumengiessen. Das sollte in die reg-zone zurueck. Wenn ich mal den ganzen boden saugen will wierde ich immens viel wasser verlieren das ich mit den hausbrunnen ueber eine woche braeuchte bis der teich wieder voll ist. Bis es jedoch soweit ist brauch ich noch ein paar meter von einen schlauch mit groesserer dimension, denn der normale gartenschlauch als ablaufschlauch hat ....

Meine aktuellen sorgen: die wasserfaerbung und die baldige lieferung der noch fehlenden steine.......


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Servus Charly

Die Algenkatastrophe hat mit einlassen des Wassers begonnen 

Ja, es ist normal das sich das Wasser erst einmal grün färbt.
Liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Algen gehören zu den effektivsten nährstoffaufnehmenden Pflanzen.
Das ist auch gut so ...
Der erste Schub Nährstoffe aus dem Leitungs/Brunnenwasser ist damit gebunden.
Höhere Pflanzen, also die die du eingesetzt hast, werden dann den Großteil der Nährstoffe aufnehmen und in Pflanzenwachstum umwandeln ...

Allerdings braucht dies Zeit und damit deine Geduld ... 

Dein Bodensauger ist diesbezüglich kontraproduktiv ...
Du saugst zwar den Algenbelag ab, aber durch auffüllen mit "frischen" Wasser bringst du wieder eine Ladung Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Folge > die Algen schnappen sich die Nährstoffe > das Wasser wird wieder grün.

Laß es erstmal "Grünen" ... das Wasser wird von alleine klar sofern du genug starke Nährstoffzehrer im Teich hast. Wenn nicht solltest du nachbessern.

Ich würde gerne wieder aktuelle Fotos sehen ...


----------



## charly1882 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hy Helmut!

Frauchen  hat auch schon gemeint dass die Grünfärbung leicht zurückgegangen ist.



> Du saugst zwar den Algenbelag ab, aber durch auffüllen mit "frischen" Wasser



Ich will nicht nachfüllen sondern: 



> Das wasser welches ich mit den absaugen den schwimmbereich entziehe moechte ich keines falls herschenken und blumengiessen. Das sollte in die reg-zone zurueck.




Leider hat sich noch nicht viel getan ausser die Grünfärbung im Wasser...... 

Achja ein paar Pflanzen haben auch begonnen zu blühen, die 3 Seerosen (1 davon sollte ein mini sein) haben gemeinsam mit den Froschlöffeln die Wasseroberfläche erreicht.....Sämtliche Gräser lassen noch mit Veränderungen auf sich warten.....Tannenwedel und Cala haben auch schon einige Veränderungen mit sich gebracht, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Lilien und __ Wasserminze gehts auch blendend.....

heute sollte ich meine restlichen Steine bekommen......ich hoffe, denn dann kanns endlich wieder weitergehn........

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder...Hab versucht auch den Skimmer via Foto einzufangen aber irgendwie klappt das nicht mehr so recht...... 

Die nachfolgenden Bilder zeigen das in der Reg-Zone verlegte Rohr welches später durch Pflanzenwuchs eigentlich nicht mehr zu sehen sein sollte.....
 
 
 

und ein Sonnenuntergang der privaten Superlative (Eigenlob stinkt zwar, doch stolz bin´ich allemal)


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hi Charly.

Wie schon gesagt, lässt die Trübung von alleine nach und die Pflanzen brauchen auch immer länger. Meine Pflanzen sind im 1.Jahr erst einmal eingegangen und sind dann zum Herbst wieder gewachsen. Es hat so das Gefühl gehabt, als würden die Pflanzen erst einmal alles abwerfen und sich dann an die neuen Lebensverhältnisse gewöhnen. Dieses Jahr wachsen sie deutlich besser, haben sich aber noch nicht vermehrt.

Also es braucht alles etwas Zeit. Auch fehlt Dir bestimmt noch der wichtige Algenflaum an der Folie der sich erst einmal aufbauen muss, denn auch dieser ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil zur Wasserklärung.

Die Sache mit dem Rohr verstehe ich nicht!? Ist das Rohr geschlitzt oder gelocht? Ist das jetzt zum Einspeisen des Teichwassers nach der Pumpe gedacht? Wenn ja, dann würde ich auf lange Sicht hin, echt überlegen, ob da noch ein Filter nachgerüstet bzw. erst einmal zusätzlich installiert wird. Wenn dann die Wasserflora stimmt und deine Regenerationszone ausreichend bewachsen ist, kann man den ja wieder abklemmen.


----------



## charly1882 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hy Zacky!



> Die Sache mit dem Rohr verstehe ich nicht!? Ist das Rohr geschlitzt oder gelocht?



das hab ich nur mit der Flex eingeschnitten um an 3 verschiedenen Stellen die Regenerationszone zu bewegen.
..das Wasser wird vom Skimmer mittels Pumpe in die Reg-Zone befördert.....leider finde ich gerade den Beitrag nicht, doch folgende Aussage hat mich dazu überredet eine Pumpe überhautpt in Betracht zu ziehen: "Jedes natürliche Gewässer hat einen Zu/Ablauf" (.....die Pumpe ist daher nur zum "umwälzen" gedacht)

Sofort ist mir der Neusiedlersee eingefallen (wohne ja gleich nebenan) und einige Wässerchen speisen den See (obwohl es heisst, er sei ein "Steppensee" ).....

 ....die Überlegung eines zusätzlichen Filters...hmmmm .....

gibts einen Tipp wie und wo?

Danke lg charly


----------



## charly1882 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Ein Ende naht.......

Die Lieferung der letzten Fuhre von 10t ist pünktlich gekommen und wir konnten uns erneut in die Hände spucken. Mit aller gebündelter Kraft hatten wir es geschafft die komplette Lieferung wie schon die Tage zuvor, händisch an nur 1 Tag auszutragen, zu verlegen und mittels Kies-Zement-Mischung zu hinterfüllen.....
Meine liebe Frau und mein treuer Helfer inkl. natürlich meiner Wenigkeit waren am Abend fix und fertig. Und wenn man sich die Vorher-Nacher-Bilder ansieht, weis man auch warum!! 

Zu den Steinen eine kurze Info:

Name: Kalk-Glilmmerschiefer
geliefertes Gesamtgewicht: 35t
schwerster Stein: geschätzte 250 Kilo

lt. Steinbruch folgende Info, da ich mich schon mal vorab informiert habe bzgl Schiefer und Frost: 


> Die hervorragende Qualität der Gesteine wird jährlich im Rahmen eines strengen Prüfverfahrens durch ein "Hochfrostbeständigkeits-Zertifikat" laut ÖNORM B 3123 bestätigt[/SIZE]



Vorher:  
Nacher:  

Welche Arbeiten stehen noch aus: rundherum muss noch Erde ausgeführt werden, die beleuchtung ist noch nicht ganz fertig und ein Steg ist auch noch ausständig (dieser hat jedoch noch Zeit).....

bzgl Steg bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich WPC oder Lärche nehme.....
..


----------



## charly1882 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Neues vom Schwimmteich aus dem Burgenland!

Die Beleuchtung ist endlich fertig.
Mein Wahl ist nun nach reichlichen überlegen doch auf Oase gefallen. Die Leuchten sind zwar aus 2ter hand, doch immer noch einwandfrei i.O. Die Halogenstrahler werd ich jedoch noch gegen LED Strahler tauschen, da der Stromverbrauch doch um einiges geringer ist. 
Achja, hätt ich beinahe vergessen: die Wassertrübung hat auch schon nachgelasen und es wird immer klarer, ich freu mich.
bzgl Steg hab auch schon so meine Vorstellung.....lediglich das holz lässt noch auf sich warten....hier heisst noch ein wenig sparen.....

Next steps: den Pflanzen beim wachsen zuschauen und sich an der Kultur im Wasser erfreuen...Libellenlarven sind bereits angereist, Bachflohkrebse, Rote Zuckmückenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer (die waren ja die ersten), 4 __ Molche (die haben wir geschenkt bekommen), Zirkelschnecken, und und und


Wär net ein bisschen Feedback zu bekommen......


----------



## charly1882 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

news news news.....

Der Steg hat nun doch noch an unseren Teich sich eingefunden und mittlerweile kann man den Pflanzen auch schon beim wachsen zu sehen.
 
Kurze Erklärung zum Aufbau des Steges beginnend von oben nach unten:
33mm starke Lärchendielen, befestigt mit Edelstahlschrauben auf Lärchenpfosten welche kerngetrennt sind und eine Dimension von 12 x 12 haben. Diese wiederum liegen schön eingebettet auf einer gut 15cm dicken Kiesschicht.
 
Zum Boden hin ist ein Unkrautvlies. 
 
Der Erste Gedanke die Pfosten mittels Eisenschuhe und Beton zu verankern wurde nach kurzerm Überlegen wieder von Bord geworfen, da das miteinander verschraubte Deck gut und gerne 1 Tonne auf die Waage bringt und dies nicht den Funken einer Chance hat sich zu verschieben.
Mittels eines Bio-Öl´s (keine Ahnung mehr wies heisst) hat Frauchen anschliessend auch Ihre Arbeit gemacht. 

Als Handtuchtrockner, man kanns auf den Bildern leider nicht genau erkennen (schick noch welche nach) haben wir unseren 6 Jahre alten Apfelbaum herangezogen, Der ist leider einen Sturm zum Opfer gefallen doch bevor wir ihn in den Häcksler beförderten kam mir die Idee das ich ihn auchnoch für andere Zwecke verwenden kann. Mit den Stamm hab ich ihn einfach in die wand vom Pumpenschacht verschraubt und e voila---> schon steht ein stummer Diener an Deck.


Zum derzeitigen Tierbesatz haben sich neben den zahlreichen Libellenlarven nun auch __ Gelbrandkäfer eingefunden. Ich freu mich nachdem ich hier im Forum gelesen habe das dies ein Gast sei der nur sehr gutes Wasser aufsucht. Das Tierchen hatte 5cm Körperlänge und hat demnach einen sehr imposannten Eindruck gemacht. 
Auch haben wir vor kurzem eine Zeigefingerlannge Nymphe schwimmen gesehen die bestimmt 1 cm dick war und wir zu Hause keinen blassen Schimmer haben zu welcher Gattung Tier das Dnig angehört. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand anhand dieser Beschreibung eine Info liefern.

Zu den Pflanzen macht mir der __ Froschbiss und die Seerose sehr viel Kopfzerbrechen. Die Blätter sind alle braun geworden und abgefault. Lediglich der Stiel bleibt. Wahrscheinlich haben die einen Sonnebrand bekommen........Leider hab ich auch eine Megainvasion von Blattläusen an den Pflanzen. Foto schick ich nach...Die reinste Katastrophe. 
hmmmm, die Natur wird schon wissen was sie tut. Ich lass sie mal machen....

Vor 2 Tagen hab ich dann auch den ersten __ Wasserskorpion begutachtet.

Ich freu mich das der Teich von so vielen Bewohnern angenommen wird. __ Frösche und oder __ Kröten hab ich noch keine. Ich denke das die bestimmt auch noch kommen werden.


----------



## anz111 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*


----------



## pipoharley (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

Hallo Charly !

An deinen Ausführungen erkannt man,dass du sehr viel Vorarbeit geleistet hast . Teichbeton zu nehmen war eine wichtige Voraussetzung für ein gutes Gelingen .

Unsere Teiche sind ähnlich aufgebaut .

Ich habe leider mit "normalem Beton" gearbeitet und hatte mit sehr hohen pH-Werten (13 !!) zu kämpfen.

Auch ist es wichtig bei den grundlegenden Materialien wie Vlies und Folie nicht zu sparen .

Dein Teich wird sich auch noch in den weiteren Jahren bezüglich der Wassertrübungen,Farbe etc.  öfters ändern . Wir Menschen rechnen mit Wochen und Monaten - die Natur in Jahren,Jahrzehnten,.........

Ich finde deinen Teich wirklich sehr gelungen und hoffe ,dass dein __ Filtersystem funktioniert .

Ich selber hab bei meinem Schwimmteich ( 230m3)  ohne jede Filterung begonnen .Habe dann eine Sandfilteranlage für 2 Jahre ausprobiert  und bin am Ende ??  bei einem Vliesfilter mit Bioteil und UVC gelandet .

Anbei Bilder vom Teich mit verschiedener Wasserqualität und Pflanzenwachstum  in den letzetn 3 Jahren. Die Unterwasserpflanzen streiken bei mir auch nach 3 Jahren immer noch !!  Aber egal --irgendwann werden sie dann wohl mal starten

schöne Grüsse  aus  TIROL !


----------



## charly1882 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: schwimmteichbau beginnt...hoffentlich....*

nachträglich noch ein paar bilder zum apfelbaum
 
 
 

anbei auch noch ein __ gelbrandkäfer mit 4cm körperlänge


----------



## charly1882 (23. Feb. 2015)

Hallo an alle.....ist mal wieder ne zeit vergangen, als ich das letzte mal online war....doch es hat sich auch einiges getan.
seit kurzem hat google ein upate hinterlassen, und siehe da: e voila unsere kleine oase sieht man nun auch vom himmel aus.

eine neue selfmade liege ziert nun auch den steg, und die reg-zone ist schon bald komplett zugewachsen.....ich denke mal das wir den __ rohrkolben um die hälfte reduzieren müssen....

kurz möchte ich auch stellung nehmen bzgl vlcf: nachdem es mir 3 mal den fliesfilter zerrissen hat, kam ich zur radikalen lösung meiner lieben frau: pumpe voll aufdrehen (wände am vortag mittels besen abgekehrt) den boden wie beim staubsaugen absaugen und das wasser einfach am garten versickern lassen (blumen, wiese und bäume freuten sich)...ich zwar gut an die 20 zentimeter verloren, was bei 150m² doch einiges an volumen ist, doch nach einer etwas längeren anhaltenden regenphase, hat sich der verlorene spiegel rasch erholt.
ich leite einfach das regenwasser vom dach in den teich. folgendes prinzop kommt hier zum einsatz: die erste halbe stunde lasse ich das wasser vom dach direkt in die kanalisation (wegen dreck, staub und co), ansschliessend lege einfach bei der dachrinne einen schnabel um, dieser leitet das wasser in einen zisterne welche runf 1500 liter fasst, ist diese voll gehts auf direkten weg über einen überlauf ins grosse wasser.

aufgrund des doch sehr nassen sommer 2014 hat sich der wasserspiegel kaum verändert. jenes wasser welches verdunstete ist inneerhalb kürzester zeit wieder aaufgefüllt worden. teilweise musste ich sogar ne reisleine ziehen, sonst wär der teich übergegangen (wäre zwar auch kein problem, man muss es aber auch mit dem wasserspiegel nicht übertreiben......)

was hat sich noch getan: eine schlange (__ ringelnatter) hat auch den weg gefunden. etliche __ molche sind aanwesend, und von den zigtausenden eiern eines krötenlaichs welcher im frühjahr abgelegt wurde, hat keine einzige kaulquappe überlebt (libellenlarven und molche hatten ein festessen). mehrere jagdspinnen haben ihre netzte ausgelegt, wasserskorpione und etliche andere tierchen finden ihr zuhause.

die reg-zone arbeitet perfekt. ich habe zwar noch kein glasklares wasser, doch ich bin davon überzeigt, dass es um einiges besser als im jahr davor ist. nach einen kleinen pflanzbesatz musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass sich die lehmsandmischung unter der obberfläche die farbe schwarz geändetr hat. (eventuell kannn mir hier jemand sagen warum) es müffelt auch ein wenig (schlammig halt)....vielleicht ists aber auch normal.
fix ist jedoch, dass ich den rohrkolben reduzieren muss. der ist ums hundertfache gewachsen.

als wasserspiel hab ich mir auch noch einen pond jet mit beleuchtung von oase zugelegt. ist zwar aus 2ter hand, jedoch keine 2 monate im einsatz gewesen, und der preis war eine wucht: 250.- inkl. beleuchtung. zwar fehlt noch die fernbediehnung und das steckermodul, ist jedoch auch schon unterwegs.

schaut einfach heerrlich aus.....fotos folgen von all dem noch...

liebe grüsse
charly


----------



## charly1882 (25. Feb. 2015)

Würd ja gern meinen Beitrag editieren, check leider gar nicht wies geht....eventuell kann mir jemand kurz mal ne pn schicken, wie ich das mit den neuen design fertigbringe.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Feb. 2015)

Die Beiträge kann man nur eine begrenzte Zeit "nachbearbeiten".
Sind danach fix.

Ansonsten nette "Pfütze".
Lass den Pflanzen Zeit. Die gehen und kommen....ES dauert oft eine Weile, bis das "System" sich eingepegelt hat.
Schade, dass Du keine Bodenabläufe/ Schwerkraftfiltersystem eingebaut hast.


----------



## charly1882 (26. Feb. 2015)

Hab mir Anfangs schon auch überlegt, ob ich einen Bodenablauf machen sollte, doch ein Foliendurchbruch (auch wenns funktioniert und alles nacher dicht ist) war mir zu heikel. Ich traute mich einfach nicht drüber. Wegen der Pflanzen mach mir nur Sorgen, dass der __ Rohrkolben nicht die anderen verdrängt und meine Reg.Zone das nur mehr mit einer Pflanze beheimatet ist. Wäre ja doch zu schade......


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2015)

Mut zum Risiko.... Eigentlich ist das Eindichten eines BA / Folienflansches unproblematisch.

Hinterher, wenn alles fertig ist leider nur mit viel Aufwand nachrüstbar...

Vorsicht mit __ Rohrkolben auf Teichfolie mit Falten... Die Wurzeln gehen gerne duch die Folie. Entweder "Schif" rauslassen, PE Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen oder die Pflanzzonen mit Beton oberhalb der Folie (Verbundmatte NG oder andere "Sparideen" wie Fließ und Armierungsgitter aus Kunststoff sls Putzträger) vermörteln..

Also __ Schilf und Folienfalten ist risikoreicher als ein oder zwei BA....
(Sorry- ich weiß, Dein Teich ist fertig). 
Zudem Schilf sich gerne unkontrolliert ausbreitet.
Bei mir sind nur "__ Binsen" an einer Stelle gesetzt und bleiben da hoffentlich.

Warte einfach ab, wie Dein Teich sich entwickelt.
Wenn man später BA nachrüsten will oder muss, kann man "zur Not" auch mit den Rohren seitlich durch die Folei und dann im Teich über der Folie ein paar Saugrohre zum Boden verlegen.
Entweder offene Enden oder "umgedrehter Bodenablauf".

Bei mir habe ich die BA- Saugrohre auch oberhalb der Teichfolie verlegt.
Aber vorher Rinnen im Boden modelliert und auf der Folie später betoniert, vermörtelt.
Viel Aufwand und würde ich so ggf, nicht wieder bauen.

Schlimmstenfalls musst Du ein paar "Steinchen" wegstapeln, Folie zurückklappen...


----------



## charly1882 (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten!

Steinchen wegstappeln---> wird nicht so leicht zum managen sein, da die Steinchen in der Schwimmzone mittels Kies-Zementmischung ein wenig verankert sind. Als ich das Überlaufrohr von meinen Wasserspeicher durch die Steinmauer durchführen wollte, hätt ich mir am liebsten Dynamit besorgt.....
Zu deinen Bedenken dass sich der __ Rohrkolben nicht ganz mit der Folie verträgt: bildet dieser auch Rizome? ist mir bis dato noch nirgends wo untergekommen? 
Falten hatte ich jede Menge, die haben sich in der Reg-Zone nicht wirklich vermeiden lassen. Wobei mir erst vor kurzem aber genau so ein Gedankengang durch den Kopf ging---->Neuanlage der Regenerationszone mit einer noch tieferen Stelle. Jedoch das Steine wegschlichten, Substrat zur Seite schaufeln, etc etc, ist mir dann doch zu mühsam.....War ja dies schon ne Menge Arbeit. Aber wer weiß was in 5 oder 10 Jahren passiert. Ich wär auf jeden Fall nicht der erste der seinen Teich umbaut.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2015)

charly1882 schrieb:


> Zu deinen Bedenken dass sich der __ Rohrkolben nicht ganz mit der Folie verträgt: bildet dieser auch Rizome? ist mir bis dato noch nirgends wo untergekommen?


Bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, meine aber einen Beitrag hier gelesen zu haben in welchem __ Schilf verteufelt und Rohrkolben als halb so wild beschreiben wurde.....
finde den jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## maarkus (1. März 2015)

__ Knoblauchkröte hat wohl mal geschrieben, dass es damit vergleichbar ist wie wenn eine Bockwurst durch die Folie möchte


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2015)

Ich glaube @Roland O.  hatte so einen Fall bei sich, wo sich __ Schilf durch die Folie und etliche Meter weiter gebohrt hatte.
Müsste ich nochmal seine Videos durch schauen, oder er meldet sich hier mit seinem Link 
Mein __ Zwergrohrkolben hatte keine dicken Wurzeln, wie es beim großen aussieht 

LG René


----------



## charly1882 (2. März 2015)

Hatte bis dato auch nur lauter kleine feine wurzeln gesehen.....
....einige wochen nachdem wir die pflanzen eingesetzt hatten wuchs durch dummen zufall auch ein __ schilf.......herzflattern und bluthochdruck machten sich sofort bemerkbar......bin mir sicher das wir uns die von unseren pflanzenlieferanten eingefangen hatten.....dürfte nur eine wurzel im ballen von einer binse verhangen gewesen sein, und das hat anscheinend gereicht um auszutreiben... das teil hatte ne mörderspitze wurzel.....den unterschied merkt und spürt man.....hab aber alles erwischt......die pflanze war gerade mal 15 zentimeter hoch und einen guten halben meter wurzelgeflecht mit etlichen spizen dornen dran....


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2015)

Hab es gefunden 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_KD-Vhv1HE_
 ab 1,15 min

LG René


----------

